# How I Relieved My Irritable Bowel Symptoms Through My IBS Diet?



## aeroguy (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I would like to share the things I do to help relieve my IBS Symptoms. These things have allowed me to regain a normal healthy lifestyle.

1) No Diary or Wheat, Rye or Barley Diet. So no milk or bread, I do have soy milk. I found that even small traces of bread, like on fish sticks, can cause me discomfort and cause bloating.

2) Taking Probiotics (25 Billion) capsules. Initially I was taking a capsule a day but once I was feeling better (took 2-3 months) I decided not to take it daily. Now I take it occasionally.

3) Drinking Kale Juice. What I do is blend raw, washed kale in a blender with 2 cups of water and drink it. NOTHING works faster to relieve my IBS symptoms, you have to try this...believe me. I drink this every night before sleep.

Hopefully you guys can too regain your health. Wishing you the best and a happy new year.


----------



## lateral (Dec 28, 2012)

G'day aeroguy,

Thanks for the suggestion. Currently I am on carrot juice and broth for 5 days. I have been slack with my diet and my sigmoid area muscles are spasming. Also radiates to making my lower back muscles spasm. Not good if you are an active guy.

Kale is on!

All the best for 2013.


----------

